# A Date to Remember



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I usually post in the LaD section but I'm not completely sure where this one would even go. I have been on some weird dates since November. This one.... well it is in my top three immediately. I will admit this date really never had potential before it started but I was curious about her from the phone chats we had leading up to the date. My doctorate 2B is in the psychology field so curiosity got the better of me.

We met at a country restaurant for home cooking (Southern thing). She walked out of her tow truck (doesn't tow but she just likes how it drives) sporting six pounds of make-up, fire engine red lipstick, bright yellow shirt and platinum blond hair. Before going in she wanted to show me her gun. I showed her my credentials (federal employee) and my weapon as well. 

While eating, these topics arose.....
1-Her family is buying up land around where they live because they can't stand people. Cell towers transmit subliminal messages..... Oddly though, her whole family has them (cell phones) hmmmm
2-She would draw pictures of people hanging from trees with a noose, with black cats under the dead body..... She was sent to have a psychological in school, didn't understand why..... Ummm I do
3-Her mom cooks a well balanced meal for her and the dogs, while she eats cat food and sardines..... "So.... do you have many suitors frequent your doorstep?"
4-"Momma don't like visitors, she'll run 'em off." Doubt that would require much effort
5-She had one LTR, she referred to him as Corporal Buttplug.... I didn't ask why
6-She hopes to see the return of the Roman Empire.... I just scratched my head
7-Her favorite movie is the Exorcist ...... I wasn't shocked at all
8-She works in a slaughterhouse and loves it. Blood doesn't faze her..... BTW we met on Match
9-Her dad lives away and resides semi-underground in a school bus and has considered this as well..... She is someone's dissertation in waiting
10-Her favorite band is Slayer..... by this time I'm almost starting to laugh. Her second favorite was Air Supply..... funny I felt like I was at work all of a sudden (I talk to BSC people)
11-She doesn't have cable hook-up in her room but it was okay, she watches DVDs. The same 50 DVDs over and over and over...... 
12-She did say she watches porn.... anime porn

I'll stop there. The last time I was on the dating scene was the first half of 1997. Minus a handful of dates between my D and my now x g/f. I guess dating and people have changed. In my early-mid 20s I dated women in the 35-44 group. They were exciting, fun to be around, grounded, matter of fact. The 35-44 group I have dated this time around...... not the same. One great thing... this girl doesn't have any kids (THANK GOD). She lives in the mountains (bet some guessed this by now) and I mentioned I would appreciate an email on Match to let me know she made it home safe. "Just listen to the trees, they will tell you." For some reason I wanted to hear "Shooting Star" from Bad Company.

My pop dealt with some strange cronies in his line of work. He would tell me about some of them. I would be in amazement. Too bad he is no longer here or his jaw would have dropped


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Introduce her to SMG15

that is a reality TV show that will make you millions


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I read a couple of his threads...... you weren't kidding


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Are you sure you weren't getting punk'd? Your date sounds like something out of a 'Hidden Camera' show.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

OMG, there is SO much material to work with there:rofl:

I never even thought of packing heat on a date, I'm going to have to think about that.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lila said:


> Are you sure you weren't getting punk'd? Your date sounds like something out of a 'Hidden Camera' show.


If so.... I hope the camera didn't add 15 pounds.

We met on Match and we both live in very rural areas.

She stated she listened to Art Bell (used to) religiously 

She knew more about guns than 90% of guys I know

She was aware of canning techniques I had not heard since my days at grandma's in the 80's

She was well-versed on Waco, Ruby Ridge, OKC bombing, Jim Jones massacre 

Yes curiosity got the best of me.... it was more a probing of the mind than a date


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> OMG, there is SO much material to work with there:rofl:
> 
> I never even thought of packing heat on a date, I'm going to have to think about that.


I packed while in college at UT-Chattanooga in early 90s.

After leaving night classes you exited onto MLK.... if a light would catch you, people would start walking around 

close to your car. I had the piece in my lap. I had no permit. If spooked, run red light.

Rather be alive to be interrogated at a later date than be on front page wondering WTF happened


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

So where are you going on the second date?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chuck71 Did she happen to tell you that "you sure have some purdy lips boy"? I can almost hear the banjo music...


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

holland said:


> introduce her to smg15
> 
> that is a reality tv show that will make you millions


lmao!!!!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> So where are you going on the second date?


She can attend a psychological evaluation

as for me..... I'll stick to baseball games and fishing


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Chuck, thank you so much for this. I badly needed a laugh today!! Real life is so much better than fiction. You just can't make this sh** up. 
My favourite part was #10 when you say "at this point I'm starting to laugh". You kept a straight face until #10????


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> @Chuck71 Did she happen to tell you that "you sure have some purdy lips boy"? I can almost hear the banjo music...


No she didn't and I wore my best Cover Girl lip liner....


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

SARAHMCD said:


> Chuck, thank you so much for this. I badly needed a laugh today!! Real life is so much better than fiction. You just can't make this sh** up.
> My favourite part was #10 when you say "at this point I'm starting to laugh". You kept a straight face until #10????


Just imagine.... "I'm all out of love .... but Satan will find you"

Yeah I have a twisted sense of humor


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Chuck71 said:


> My pop dealt with some strange cronies in his line of work. He would tell me about some of them. I would be in amazement. Too bad he is no longer here or his jaw would have dropped


My feeling... he was there. He was watching the whole time, and just rolling around on a cloud laughing with the thunder...


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Personal said:


> Just as long as you don't walk 8 or 11 blocks with her you won't give her any mixed signals.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: We did not partake in any Patsy Cline "Walking after Midnight"


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe a drunk call at 2AM wondering why I never called her back


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

You have got to put her on display when I get there in August, brother.

She sounds to interesting (being polite) to miss... lol


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh man, some guys have all the luck. 

Good thing she showed you her gun so you wouldn't try to slip her a roofie. 

She's probably built up a tolerance anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

zillard said:


> Oh man, some guys have all the luck.
> 
> Good thing she showed you her gun so you wouldn't try to slip her a roofie.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY2WIFGQttE

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

She did take Rohypnol while in high school


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

I hate you Chuck. It's stuck in my head now. Why oh why did I click that link? I trusted you man!

ETA: dodged a bullet from her gun on that one


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry TGG.... just had to do a play on words. I had zero expectations going in. I knew what I was walking into.... just wanted to see it with my own eyes. Granted she had some exceptional traditional values but the baggage..... way too much.

My 2nd love was very insecure, my x g/f UG, insecure. If someone is insecure, it is not up to me to fix them. Funny though.... the other two females I dated were beautiful, not insecure and no drama, 1st love and WC (early version of WC... not the later version).

On the surface you would think it should be the other way around.....but as Conrad would say..... we are talking about females


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, she may not be necessarily be dating material, but you may want to keep her in your Rolodex in case stuff goes down.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

farsidejunky said:


> You have got to put her on display when I get there in August, brother.
> 
> She sounds to interesting (being polite) to miss... lol


Deal! She may like you and "capture" you

FSG.... If you can role play as Cooter from Dukes of Hazzard, that would be a plus


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

FormerSelf said:


> Well, she may not be necessarily be dating material, but you may want to keep her in your Rolodex in case stuff goes down.


Her entire family was saddened when Eric Rudolph was captured.

She believes in frontier justice and to a degree, I can agree..... to a point

I used to laugh at how Rudolph made the FBI look very incoherent

I hope they're not monitoring this thread


----------

